# I can handle it



## mirind4

Hey all!

The situation is the following: I am at the company where I am working nowadays. One of the bosses is explaining how I should operate the machine I work with. In this situation I would like to tell my boss that "Okay, I can handle it" or "I can handle this situation"

For this I have found some alternatives.
"Ik kan het wel aan"
"Ik handel het"
"Ik kan omgaan met dat"
"Ik kan het doen"

Are these all correct? Which one of them are formal, and which one of them are informal? Because, with one of my bosses I speak only in formal language, but the other one is as young as me, so I can also use the informal one!

Bij voorbaat dank!


----------



## Peterdg

mirind4 said:


> "Ik kan het wel aan"
> "Ik handel het"
> "Ik kan omgaan met dat" _"Ik kan ermee omgaan"_
> "Ik kan het doen"


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg Thanks a lot!


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien nog dit, na PdG's suggesties:
- informeel : "Ik kan het wel aan" -- of gewoon: "Ik doe het wel", "Ik breng het wel in orde"?
Ik aarzel toch bij
- meer formeel : "Ik kan er wel mee omgaan" [het klinkt mij toch te stijf, te ernstig; "omgaan met" zou ik eerder bij problematische toestanden gebruiken]


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Dank je wel voor de aanvullende informatie!


----------



## LilyTheTiger

I would say: "Geen probleem, dat lukt wel".


----------



## bibibiben

I'm with LilyTheTiger. _Dat lukt me wel _would be the first thing I'd say. Or else _ik weet wel hoe het moet. _

If I'm already working on something while somebody else wants to intervene, I'd say something like _(nee,) het gaat wel_. If I'm the one intervening, I'd say _laat mij maar_.


----------



## mirind4

@bibibiben I like it, thanks a lot!


----------

